
Fish that walk on seafloor use same neurons and genes as land vertebrates - dnetesn
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/02/08/science/skate-walking-fish-evolution.html
======
robot
NYT only mentions the professor and not the first authors which got me
annoyed. If you love the science and work so much, might as well include the
names of the first authors right? Disclaimer: one first author is a friend.

~~~
JumpCrisscross
> _might as well include the names of the first authors right?_

As a reader, I disagree. If I care about the work enough to care about that, I
can find the paper.

~~~
arketyp
I think this is to the point. The senior names will help propagate the news.
Due recognition will follow; those who have influence will look further than
the NYT.

------
indescions_2018
Suspect there is similar conservation across vertebrates that fly and early
development of "wings" to out-swim predators.

Flying fishes - Exocoetidae

[http://eol.org/pages/8245/details](http://eol.org/pages/8245/details)

------
lolc
It's not clear to me whether these neurons and genes are present in all fish,
and were co-opted for walking by both those walking fish and the land
vertebrae. Or whether land vertebrae are actually closer related to those
walking fish than to other fish.

------
protonfish
And once again evolution is not disproven.

